# Can I use 65w Adaptor instead 90w



## nikhileshjr

Hey I have Hp dv6000 series laptop. It was originally shipped with 90w adapter. Now, I have brought an adapter of 65w accidentally. Is it safe to use it? Will it burn my laptop?


----------



## strollin

It is under rated and you shouldn't use it.  You really need to look at the voltage and amperage specs.  If the voltage is correct but the amperage is low, the laptop may work but probably won't be able to charge the battery.  The laptop will be trying to draw more current than the adapter can provide and will cause premature failure of the adapter.  if the voltage is too low the laptop probably won't even power on.  If too high, then it could very well damage the laptop.

You want to make sure you use an adapter that is rated 90W or higher.  The voltage must match exactly and the amperage should be the same or higher.

I see lots of 65W adapters for sale for the DV6000, 18.5V - 3.5A.  If HP shipped a 90W (18.5V 4.9A) adapter with your laptop, I would stick with that.  A 65W adapter may work but probably won't charge as fast as the original and will probably run hotter than the original.


----------



## PohTayToez

Check the bottom of the laptop, it should show a voltage and amperage requirement, it might be printed underneath the battery.  The voltage needs to match your power supply exactly and the amperage can be equal or less.


----------



## voyagerfan99

PohTayToez said:


> The voltage needs to match your power supply exactly and the amperage can be equal or less.



Don't you mean the amperage can be equal or greater? A machine will only draw as much as it needs and if it's less you're more likely to kill your laptop.


----------



## strollin

Yes, the amperage should be equal or GREATER.  If the adapter can't provide enough current then it can cause issues such as slow or non-charging of the battery or overheating of the adapter.


----------



## PohTayToez

I was talking about the requirements of the laptop.

The amperage the laptop requires can be equal or less than the maximum output of the power supply.


----------

